

U.S. to Seek $16.4 Million Fine Against Toyota - arch_hunter
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/04/06/business/06toyota.html

======
fdschoeneman
I would love to see this. And then I'd like to see Ray La Hood cross-examined
by Toyota's lawyers, asking why he made so many inflammatory and stupid
statements, recommending for example that Toyota drivers not drive their cars,
and which destroyed so much value for Toyota shareholders. What would also be
hilarious is seeing Mr. LaHood explain to a court how he and the Federal
government, and the UAW, do not have a serious conflict of interest,
considering they own Toyota's competition, and stand to gain financially from
every piece of dirt, fair or unfair, that gets flung.

If I was Toyota, I'd be doing the happy dance over all of this.

\-- Fred

~~~
cjlars
Right indeed, a $16 million fine is ironically small considering the uproar
cut $10 or $20 billion from Toyota's market valuation.

